# 2001 Swift Gazelle F59 High !! Payload ??



## yenna (May 1, 2005)

Hi everyone, 
I'm new to these forums so I hope you will bear with me! 
I am in the process of buying a Swift Gazelle F59 High motorhome but I am having difficulty finding the correct payload figures for the vehicle. the hand book includes details of the standard F59 not the High model. I have been onto Swift customer services who have sent a p/copy of the details with no other comment. The spec is stated as follows:- 
Chassis 3.4 tonne. MTPLM 3050kg. MRO 2910kg. MUP 490kg. EHE 175kg. 

I thought payload (MUP) was MTPLM-MRO = 140kg. 

Am I wrong, is this an unusable vehicle or is there a misprint in swifts specs. I can't find any other details on the net about this. 

Otherwise it's a beautiful motorhome with plenty of storage in the double floor. But it's no use if it will only carry the driver and no luggage. 

Hope somebody out there knows about these things? Thanks in anticipation. 
Les


----------



## pauls5542 (Sep 28, 2007)

Les.
You have got your MTPL wrong in your calcs it should be 
3400 - 2910 = 490 then less your EHabitation therefore you user payload is a miserly 490 - 175 = 315kg.
I have Gazelle F59High LHD 01 It gives my payload as 538kg minus 172 user payload so i have 366kg.
I have the original sales catalogue from swift on The Gazelle F59 High its different on the MRO to yours,its 2862kg.
I have details on both RHD and LHD gazelles.

Hope this helps.
Paul Stanley. email [email protected]


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Les, 
I am sorry I don't understand the figures you have been given the correct figures for a 2001 Gazelle F59 high are;

MRO = 2862kg
MTPLM = 3400kg
Max User Payload = 366kg
Essential Habitation Equipment Payload 172kg.

[E.g. 2862kg(MRO)+ 366KG(MUP)+172kg(EHE) = 3400kg]

Regards
Andy Spacey - Swift Group Technical


----------



## pauls5542 (Sep 28, 2007)

Have you got fixed up yet,as no reply from you.

P.Stanley. [email protected]


----------

